# I need help finding a part...



## Undecided (Mar 20, 2021)

I have been looking for a connector that goes from the engine harness of a 2017 cruze (harness part number. 39108514) to the coil packs. I've seen this part be called a pigtail or an engine connecter. Does anyone know where to find one and/or how to rewire one after I buy the connector? Cheers.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

I know this topic has been discussed before. Search for it. And report back.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Undecided (Mar 20, 2021)

JLL said:


> I know this topic has been discussed before. Search for it. And report back.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


Thanks and I tried looking with no dice.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ask @Crewz


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not fining that part. Do you have a picture of the connector you should upload?


----------



## Richie22701 (Mar 26, 2021)

Check at some junk yards would be the best and cheapest route


----------

